# Did anyone feel different or off right before labor started?



## Shadowcat

Just curious whether or not anyone felt odd and just "knew" that labor would start soon, and then it actually did? How did you feel?


----------



## Bats11

I didnt feel off or anythink like that, I just felt strong cramping 3 days before!

My sister felt off 1 day before she went into labour!


----------



## cc1975

I know it's prob TMI but I started to No.2 quite a lot the day before and it wasn't the regular type. This happened with both my boys and so I had an idea something was happening. Apart from that no other give aways I'm afraid.


----------



## cc1975

Bats11 said:


> I didnt feel off or anythink like that, I just felt strong cramping 3 days before!
> 
> My sister felt off 1 day before she went into labour!

Bats11 - I see your children are around the same age as mine are when you had your baby? Can you tell me how they reacted to the news they were getting another sibling when you told them? How they are now with your new baby too?? My DH and I are very early pregnant and we are praying our children are going to be happy about the news but we are aware it's a big gap. I know it's going to be a shock to the system when it happens, how were you??


----------



## Wisp

I wondered this as I've read you can feel out of sorts and really emotional a few days before labour starts. And I've been feeling like that for days so fingers crossed there is some truth in it haha! X


----------



## Bats11

cc1975 said:


> Bats11 said:
> 
> 
> I didnt feel off or anythink like that, I just felt strong cramping 3 days before!
> 
> My sister felt off 1 day before she went into labour!
> 
> Bats11 - I see your children are around the same age as mine are when you had your baby? Can you tell me how they reacted to the news they were getting another sibling when you told them? How they are now with your new baby too?? My DH and I are very early pregnant and we are praying our children are going to be happy about the news but we are aware it's a big gap. I know it's going to be a shock to the system when it happens, how were you??Click to expand...

Dont worry about a thing, your children will adore their new sibling!

The only drama is trying to get my girls to be quiet when their sister is sleeping, they're so use to just the two of them, so that took a little practise :thumbup:

I love the gap, it gives me so much time with just my baby while my girls are at school, you are going to enjoy it xx


----------



## Betheney

i had no difinitive signs or any type of "feeling", i gave birth 3 days before her due date and up until that point i was convinced i was going over. I'd had twinges or so and think "this is it" and nothing would happen (that went on for about 2 weeks), i even tried reaching my cervix to see if i could tell anything and i couldnt' reach it at all, not even once. Then one morning at 6am my waters just broke and 18 hours later i gave birth. There was no "clear out" or crazy emotional day or even a day of the baby being quiet. Nothing.

But the day before... night beforee... no idea... like i said i had given into the fact i was going over due.


----------



## megrenade

well at 40+4 I had a sweep.. but the week before I had loose stools, waking up at 3am feeling like throwing up, and leaking amniotic fluid but my midwives refused to believe it until after delivery and my water never broke! 

I didn't have any strange feelings or sensations though.. woke up at 3am with extremely painful contractions 12 hours after sweep.. and just knew it was time :)


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

I dont remember feeling anything specific with my first. But with my second, the night before I went into labour I was at a relatives party and I kept getting bad 'braxton hicks' contractions, and felt very funny. I didn't think anything of it however I was so sure I would go overdue anyway, but low and behold I woke up the following morning in labour, bang on my due date, and had him 4 hours later.


----------



## Jayneypops

At the time I didn't realise or 'feel' that i was going into labour even though I was 40+2, but looking back I had a bit of diarrhea for a couple of days before and period like pains too. 

My waters started to break a few days before too but I didnt know as it was a 'prolonged release of membranes' which basically means a slow trickle whenever I stood (I just thought it was my ever weakening bladder!)


----------



## megrenade

I also wanna add, right before I went into labor it smelled like rubber gloves, and then like my period started.. very strange!


----------



## bumblebeexo

On the Saturday night I had dull back pain like I'd get before my period starts. I didn't think too much of it though as I was convinced I'd never go into labour myself because I was already five days over. Woke up at 5am on Sunday morning with contractions! :thumbup:


----------

